# Savin' the Stang



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Here's an old AMT kit I purchased and built so long ago I can't even remember... It has survived a son and two grandsons. I gave it to my son long ago, who gave it to his son after a few years, who traded it to his little brother for a small pocket knife.... We recently found in in my mother's garage packed away with some other of the boy's toys... Cayden finally traded it back to me (minus a few body parts) for a model of a newer Stang from a local hobby shop costing me 21 bucks... This is the way I got it back from Cayden...*









*I am trying to make it look good again, I hope I can find the parts to make it work... If anyone has any 1/25 Stang pparts like the tail light piece that goes all the way across the back, the rear bumper, and rear valance panel, as well as the fromt bumper and valance panel, and they can part with them please PM me and let me know !!! *




































*This AMT 67 Stang GT has to be at least 20 years old if not better as best as I can remember... I am painting it back to the original color It still needs some body work around the primered parts (didn't show up in the pics) but I'll get it there... The interior is pretty well intact and repainted... Not too bad for the age... Turning out to be ALOT more work than I thought !!!*


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

These restorations can be a lot of fun, although I've never restored one I built the first time myself. Of course, that'll happen some day, since I still have most of them! I don't have any 1967-8 Mustang parts myself, and I don't think the leftovers I do have from a couple of 66's would do you any good. You might take a page from 1:1 restorers and find yourself a parts car in the form of a glue bomb from eBay or the next model show swap meet you go to. I've sacrificed more than one new, unbuilt kit in my Corvair annual kit glue bomb restorations. 

Good luck on the Mustang. If all else fails, you can go the period drag car look and just run a blank panel across the back of the car. You might be able to fake up a Shelby style front valence too, in place of the front bumper and pan.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Where do you guys find all the little items to make it look like a garage? Like the jack, gas tank, posters, etc?


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

What I need is a couple of those scale people! I know I can get the "Little Old Lady From Pasadena" figure I need from Jimmy Flintstone, but I haven't been able to find a girl like one of these in this diorama but in a sitting position anywhere! Still, the garage tools and other paraphenalia would be great to have too. I think it's Tamaya that offers them in a couple of different sets.


----------

